# How Sad.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Things that make you go ..... Hmmmmmm.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/6503633.stm


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Karma.....


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Karma.....


Makes you wonder..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Is there an elderly gentleman in the Stoke region who`s looking a bit like this tonight?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh well







happens


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Karma.....


you said it Jase, couldn't happen to a nicer bunch of gits


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

They just didn't evolve when the market changed.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Is there an elderly gentleman in the Stoke region who`s looking a bit like this tonight?


Elderly gentleman?

Wrong on _both_ counts.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Them fat cats can go







each other


----------



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

No more second hand good, surly staff and overpriced goods. All reasons why they don't get my business anymore.

Rob.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I have no love whatsoever for Jessops - it's a long story going back many years and I won't bore you.

Suffice to say that any senior executive that didn't realise that digital camera and videocams would follow the same cost/price patterns as all other electronic apparatus deserves to 'step down from the board'. Lesson No.1, chaps. Digital cameras are not like Leica M6's - you can't buy huge stocks to get discounts from the Manufacturer and keep them on the shelf unsold for 2 years. Lesson No.2, chaps You're in the consumer electronics business these days, not the camera business, and it's a very different game.

Jessops, with a huge roster of expensive high street stores and lots of staff, are being murdered by the internet box-shifters and there is no way they can compete on cost. I will be sorry for their staff (most of them, anyway, but not one particularly snotty fecker from the Cardiff store) as I'm sure that a lot of stores will have to close and the business will move more towards the mail order/internet model.

Rob


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I very nearl changed jobs to work for Techno when they opened some years ago now. I'm so glad I didn't.

The staff I met at the store I used for years were always friendly and helpful, it's them I feel sorry for.


----------

